# Bath Bomb ... High humidity



## sethkaylyn (Sep 3, 2015)

I've decided to try making bath bombs. They came out of the mold perfectly but soon after they started fizzing. I know living in high humidity  can cause problems. Any suggestions on a recipe or technique that I can try. 

My recipe:
1 cup baking soda 
1/2 cup citric acid
1/4 cup sea salt
1 tsp olive oil
1tsp water 
5 ml FO


----------



## TVivian (Sep 3, 2015)

I would use more oil, at least a tablespoon or two, and I'd use a hard oil like shea butter or coconut oil if you're looking for something easier to find. Also, eliminate the water. If you use the right amount of oil, it holds together nicely. If you still have trouble after that, you can add a little kaolin clay. I've heard that helps, although I've never used it since I live in a very dry climate.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Tvivian!
I appreciate your help. I'll make those adjustments. I'm sure they will help. I'm determined to get it to work. Lol


----------



## lsg (Sep 3, 2015)

You can also use cocoa butter and no water in the recipe to make harder bath bombs.  You can also seal your bath bombs in cellophane packages.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Isg!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 3, 2015)

I live in a very humid climate, too. I have been experimenting with bath bombs. So far, I find that using a little coconut oil, shea butter, or cocoa butter in place of water really helps. I don't use any water at all. And I use a little clay to help harden the bombs. I still don't have the perfect formula, but those are things that have really improved my bombs. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 3, 2015)

Air tight storage would be a good solution.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I usually make my bombs for holidays...no humidity.  On a whim a made a bunch of bombs a few weeks ago during the most humid week we had.  I turned on the air conditioner thinking it would get the humidity out.  After unmolding they started puffing so I jacked up the air conditioning and set them out to dry.  a couple of hours later I went to check on them only to find a mat of foam all over my counter....


----------



## Lizayle (Sep 21, 2015)

Ive been using shea butter but not a lot and then I bond it with witch hazel... it seems to be working!  Using water sets it off too early and makes for a weird consistency.


----------

